# CD/DVD Drive I/O Error -- very stumped



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Alright so here's the deal.

I have an emachines 8106 laptop with a Toshiba DVD RNM SR-2212 drive. I can't browse or run CDs/DVDs. It gives me the messasge "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error".

I just had my laptop sent off to get a replacement DVD drive and screen and I got both. However, the new drive still won't work.

I've been through the official resolution twice already, switching my Secondary IDE channel and Device 1 to "PIO Only" -- no help -- and then Device 0 to "PIO Only" which then resulted in the error message that "the disk structure is corrupted and unreadable" so I switched it back.

I'm running Windows XP Pro. I've been searching around the net for awhile trying to figure this out but no look yet so I dropped by. Thanks in advance for any help.

-Scott


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try this

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with the following stuff in it exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- cut after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]

------------------------------ cut before this line --------------------------------

this is johnwill's fix so if it doesn't work we will blame him...  ....if it works I should get the credit..

you can get more on the error here
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=891894


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Made the file, ran it and told it to go ahead.

Just tried to open the CD and no luck, I'll reboot and see if that makes it work.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

You need to go to your laptop manufacturer's site, look up the model number, and check all available updates.
might try this ...right click on the drive, go to properties, recording and enable CD recording on that drive, if that fails you can try to repair windows


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay still no luck. I've been poking around in the registry and haven't found anything that looks bad. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drive a few times now.

Most of the time I can't even get the right-click menu to come up. It just starts the drive spinning and after 10-20 seconds...stops spinning and nothing happens (the waiting mouse symbol changes back to normal)

Also, it's reading it as a CD Drive when it's really a DVD drive. That meaning anything to you?

-- see I don't even have a recording option. It's not that I can't burn things...I can't access any data from it at all.


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

So when I use the Microsoft fix and change the Secondary IDE controller settings and Device 0 data transfer to PIO only I can right click the drive and have full options (open, browse, explore, eject, properties, etc.). Properties will then work but it shows the volume as having 0 bytes. I still don't have a recording tab even though it is a DVD/CD-RW. I do have a DVD region tab but that's kind of irrelevant i think.

With the setting at PIO only the explore/open/browse commands give me an error of "the disk structure is corrupted and inaccessible".

I'm confused...cause it's a new drive and the CD inside is fine.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

found this ...

CD-R drive or CD-RW drive is not recognized as a recordable device
This article was previously published under Q316529
IMPORTANT: This article contains information about modifying the registry. Before you modify the registry, make sure to back it up and make sure that you understand how to restore the registry if a problem occurs. For information about how to back up, restore, and edit the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:
256986 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256986/EN-US/) Description of the Microsoft Windows Registry
SYMPTOMS
When you attempt to burn data to a compact disc recordable (CD-R) drive or compact disc rewritable (CD-RW) drive, you may not have the option to send data to the CD-ROM drive.

When you view the properties of the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive, you may notice that the Recording tab is not displayed in the CD Drive (drive_letter Properties dialog box, where drive_letter is the letter of the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive.

Note To view the CD Drive (drive_letter Properties dialog box, click Start, click My Computer, right-click the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive that you want, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu.
CAUSE
This issue can occur when the drive is misdetected as a non-recordable device.
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, edit the Microsoft Windows registry to identify the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive as a recordable drive. To do this, follow these steps.WARNING: If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.
1.	Click Start, and then click Run.
2.	In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3.	Expand the following registry subkey:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CD Burning\Drives
4.	On the File menu, click Export.
5.	In the File name box, type backup of drives key, and then click Save.

Note You can restore this registry subkey by double-clicking the backup of drives key.reg file that you saved.
6.	In the left pane of the Registry Editor window, click the Volume{GUID} folder under Drives, where GUID is a 32-character hexadecimal globally unique identifier.

Note If you have more than one CD-ROM drive in the computer, an additional Volume{GUID} folder is listed for each drive.
7.	In the right pane of the Registry Editor window, double-click Drive Type.
8.	In the Value data box, type 1 or 2, depending on the drive type, and then click OK.

The drive type should be 1 if it is a CD-R and 2 if it is a CD-RW.
9.	Quit Registry Editor.
10.	Click Start, and then click My Computer.
11.	Under Devices with Removable Storage, right-click the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu.
12.	If the Recording tab is displayed, Windows recognizes the drive as a recordable device.
13.	Click Cancel.

Note If you have more than one CD-ROM drive, DVD-ROM drive, or CD-RW drive in the computer and the Recording tab is not displayed, an incorrect drive may have been configured as "recordable" in the Windows registry. To troubleshoot this issue, follow these steps:
a. Follow steps 1 through 9 to edit the Drive Type value of the Volume{GUID} folder whose value you previously changed.
b. In the Value data box, type 3, and then click OK.

The drive type value of 3 indicates that the drive is a standard CD-ROM and is not writable.
c. In the left pane of the Registry Editor window, click the next Volume{GUID} folder.
d. Follow steps 7 and 8 to change the Value data entry to 1 or 2, depending on the drive type.
e. Quit Registry Editor, and then follow steps 10 through 12 to confirm that the Recording tab is displayed in the properties dialog box of the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive.
MORE INFORMATION
This procedure may not work in all cases. This is only a workaround in a situation where the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive is capable of functioning in Windows XP and for some reason has been misidentified. If the drive is not on the Hardware Compatibility List (HCL), the drive may not work with the built-in CD copying functionality, regardless of this registry setting.
APPLIES TO
•	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay maybe this is the root of the problem.

When I go through the registry (that exact subdir) under "Explorer" the only values present are "(default)" and "NoDriveTypeAutoRun".

There is not a subdirectory or any additional values. Do I need to create them? Or is this just a bad install of Windows? 


--edit--
nevermind, hold on. i was still under Policies/Explorer.

so much for "exact subdir". lol


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Alright:

The value of the drive was set to 3, so I changed it to 2 like the article said for CD-R. I opened up properties, enabled recording and then tried to open the drive. It opened up and had files waiting to be written to CD from months and months ago, which I then tried to clear out. It didn't show the files actually on the CD so I X'd the window and am trying to get back into it now. It won't bring up the right-click menu again...grrr.


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

I lost it. Properties won't come back up.

But: I can now open the drive without getting that I/O error. The problem now is it won't read the files off the CD.

Hmmm.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a similar problem quite awhile back...try removing INCD...in the add/remove I believe

completely forgot about the fix until you mentioned files waiting to be written...sorry...brain fart


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't see INCD in the programs list. Is it a windows component?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I cant remember for sure...it might have been part of the burning program itself


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Which burning program? I have Nero, Easy CD Burner and a few others installed.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

when I hit that problem..it was in nero..some where near V6...try uninstalling nero then do a custom install and make sure INCD is not installed....you do have ALL windows updates ..dont you....


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you can also try this
remove the device again in the device manager but instead of rebooting run the "add hardware" tool...if those things dont fix it.... I would recommend you do a repair of windows


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

yep.

-- uninstalling nero now.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

where are we on this...???


----------



## seethru (Jun 6, 2008)

I SOLVED THE PROBLEM!!!! this problem that noone seems to know how to fix.....the dreaded I/O device error ....so i sat here for hours and hours trying to fix this problem.....cannot access drive I/O device error.....and i know somethings about computers....reseting the IDA controllers didn't work....reinstalling the driver didn't work.....you just gotta think back to when you were playing old school nintendo.....smack it!!!! just lift the laptop up and give it a good smack..... i $hit you not it works !!!!! i don't know whether to be happy its fixed or pissed off that i wasted all that time and the answer was to just smack the bottom of the computer.....i guess after getting so frustrated you will just try anything... try it ! it works


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to watch your language!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjzz (Jun 18, 2008)

well cheers guys, i only waited 4 hours til i smacked it!!!!!
brilliant
smacked it twice!!!!!!! hmmmmmmmmm
mitch


----------



## SSSurfer (Jun 18, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! I had the same problem with my Matsu******a UJ830S on my Fujitsu N6010 and tried all of the tech solutions to no avail then read seethru's solution and though I'd try it. So I gave a good couple of whacks on the underside and it's fixed (for the time being)...
Nothing wrong with a bit of percussive maintenance...


----------



## mjzz (Jun 18, 2008)

my boss suggested violence not a good idea! bit late
he said pull out drive and plug in again as an option
keep that in mind
glad it worked
thanks heaps seethru


----------

